# ATF Agent Tased & Arrested (The Ancestory) [OT: Was James Burk ATF Arrested? Charges And Past Crime Records And Tased By Colombian Police]



## Creamu (Aug 12, 2022)

'Officer Fihe, who had arrived first, was seen pulling his revolver on ATF Agent Burk when he rejected instructions to reveal identification or “get on the ground.”

Officer Winchell instantly drew on Agent Burk when he arrived. Agent Burk of the ATF was only partially shackled when Columbus Officer Joseph Fihe brandished his taser.

Officer Fihe then tased Burk, enabling them to complete handcuffing him and removing his rifle. Agent Burk was still arguing from the backseat of the police car when Officer Fihe grabbed his gun and set it on the front dash.

ATF agent Burk is said to have unexpectedly visited the woman who initially called 911 to follow up on a shotgun purchase and demanded entry. Officer Fihe spoke with the woman about this incident.

[...]

The Warren County Sheriff’s Office brought charges against James Burk in 2015 after he stole wine worth more than $200 from the Landen Kroger.

According to deputies, Burk used the self-checkout in August and paid $19 for four bottles of wine that were worth $222 total.
Where Is James Burk Now?

James Burk has worked with the company for the past 16 years. He is employed with the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, and Firearms.

Two Columbus police officers are charged with abusing their authority against the agent who is the subject of an inquiry in a federal complaint. The complaint was submitted by a federal agent.

He asserted in front of the judge on July 7, 2021, that he was engaging in “routine” behavior. In the late afternoon of that day, he went to a property in the 3300 block of Edgebrook Drive close to Dublin to steal a shotgun from someone who was not authorized to possess a firearm.

According to the legal case, Burk was asserted to have been appropriately attired for the position he held by donning business casual clothing, keeping his credentials in his pocket, and carrying an ID card around his neck.'

https://theancestory.com/james-burk/


----------

